# NoDak Quit Chew Crew Thread



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Had to get this thread back up and running. It helps to have a solid core of people around you trying to do the same thing!!!

Sportsmans show is this weekend, this is when I started up again last year..................I got it kicked tho, no worries for me.....I dont' think 

Been bout 2 1/2 months for this guy, how's everyone else doin???

STAY STRONG!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Although I was a little late in quitting...I'm going on about 1 week right now. 
Not as hard as I thought it would, but I haven't been ice fishing yet either! :-?
I think what everyone said earlier was true, you have to have your mind set to quit, right now its working...!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

been 2 months for me. I was around it thursday night for the first time in a long time and i was really tempted to give in but i held strong.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I quite 4 years ago and everyday yet I sure would like a chew. What does
a can cost now? Skoal that is


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Skoal is 6.29+ tx here!

I have been off it for over 4 weeks now. I know that i couldnt do it without Smokey Mountain! I am rippin through a tin a day of this CRAP!

I keep finding myself wondering why I even want to quit... It is a funny deal, I am in no position to say I have it whipped... But I do feel good about my self discipline.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

$2.50+ for gas, $6.00+ for skoal,$5.00+for a six pack I guess the cost of road hunting is now for only the rich. :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

My day's a coming :-?


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

No I don't drink and hunt My idea of road hunting is driving around the back roads lookng for deer and turkey, It is illegal to shoot from the road here as well as it should be. The refernce I made was to the cost of eveything. When I was chewing I would go through an can and a half a day,now that would be $8 a day,$56 a mouth,$2920 a year. Hell I can hired the best g/o ND has for that!!!!! Do you know any? That's reason enough not to start again. Quite drinking beer I could tip the landowner more!!!!

Guns and Boose don't mix But a good chew is good while carrying a gun


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I went into that dang sportsmans show and walked out with 20 free cans of chew. That's of course after a few of my buddies filled out the little forms and gave theirs to me. It's pretty sad that they will just fork the crap over to people for free to try and get them hooked. What do you think people would say if they were handings out cigarettes like that? I think they would flip out. I'm a chewer, been off and on for 5 or 6 years. But it still makes me sad that they will give it away like that to get people addicted. I wouldn't wish this upon anybody.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Do you still get an urge to take a chew after 5 years?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I never complained about the chew, ended up with almost 40 cans about 5 years ago at that show...................I chewed for free into the summer!!!!


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Dang diver-sniper they make sure your old enough. You are the one ultimatley responsible for what you put in your body. Not to be an a$$ or anything. I was the one who shoved that stuff in my mouth for the first time and everytime after that.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I know, I don't blame them, it's my fault that I'm hooked. I'm just saying that it's unfortunate that they do that. It's a lot easier for a guy that's never done it to try it when it's free. People are ignorant to the reality of how hard it is to quit, I'm just saying for any of the guys that would have never in their life bought a tin, but then try it because it's free and end up hooked, it's sad to see.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Still off the crap now. Haven't had a pinch. Found other good ways to waste my money too! 

My throat is clear for the first time in many months, and I sleep better now too!

Caffeine intake is up though. Trade one vice for the other!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Your face won't rot off from caffeine though. :wink: I had to give up coffee when I quit chewing because a good strong cup of black coffee made me want to chew more than anything. :x

Hang in there guys!! :beer:


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree it was tough seeing the chew fairy and all the tins I could have walked away with for free at he game fair. But I am still going strong and I am finally losing the craving for having the jerky chew in my mouth.

This weekend I also realized one of nice benefits to quitting is not having to worry about having the spitter wherever I go.

For anyone who is still thinking about it, it is definately worth it.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

You guys want to tell us how much fun it was the first 7 to 14 deays that you quite? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

Only thing that ever made me want to quit was cleaning the snuff out of my calls. :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

280IM said:


> You guys want to tell us how much fun it was the first 7 to 14 deays that you quite? :lol: :lol: :lol:


I seriously thought I was going to KILL somebody! It was REALLY bad! It does get better though....I'm going on 1 year and 3 months and I can say I don't even crave one now. Just hang in there guys!!

JUST DON'T TAKE A CHEW.....DON'T DO IT!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I made the mistake of using the commit losenges. You quit dipping but you dont quit nicotine. Bad idea when I tried to wean myself completley of nicotine I became very IRRATABLE. Im back chewing cope again for now, my wife calls it a good investment! I want to try again here this spring after the walleye run. Everyone who is hanging in there keep it up, I know its tough. I was weak.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

the first couple weeks wasn't terrible, because you just have to think to yourself..............you COULD take a dip, but you'd only be letting yourself down.........makes a guy think.....??


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hows everyone doing?? 2 1/2 months and going strong. I have been puting that 5 bucks every couple of days and its starting to add up. I think i am going to try to save up enough for a atv or a snomobile so i have something to travel on the ice this time of yr. What do ya think atv or snomobile?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

ATV all the way. Good for water and mud..snowmobile won't get ya far if you have to unload a couple hundred yards from the lake this time of year.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

where you live. I'd start with 1, and buy the other one a year later.

well, that's what I'd do!! : )

still haven't chewed, and don't have many cravings anymore.....bout time


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Well I am trying it again, This is day #6 totally nicotine free. And it really isnt that bad once you set your mind to it. Every other day I go and buy a new rapala for that can of chew I didnt buy. I like the ATV idea Norm! :beer:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i decided to give it a try but made it only about a week like others have said hard to resist getting it free from the sportsmans show might try again but not sure


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

wow, this forum alone is enough to make me never want to try it.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

I chewed on and off for 16 years. Mostly on and mostly copenhagen long cut. when i turned it all over to God it was easy to quit. Been over 2 months now and have no desire to put that tooth rotting crap back in my mouth. It does make it eaiser when you ask for help also.
Good luck to all of you and God bless


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Congrats to the guys that quit and to the rest good luck before you have to use drastic measures to fix your gums!


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Almost 5 weeks now. Got help, Chantix is awesome. I actually have had some wild dreams though.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

im still chewing. ive quit twice now. once on my own, and once when i went to basic training. word of warning- if your going to basic, quit before you get there. it made it twice as bad that it wasnt my choice to quit, plus you wake up with some ******* screaming in your face for 9 weeks. your completely right though, you have to set your mind to it, or its not going to happen. ill probably quit here in the near future, when i get more used to my new ******* boss. and ill have to quit drinking coffee to, cause like you said, nothing follows a good cup of joe like a nice fat dip of fresh cope. good luck, and be strong, try not to kill anyone. ill let you know when i quit.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

QUIT CHEW CREW - REPORT IN.

I've been 100% chew free since 12/15/06, now over the 100 day mark!

How about the rest of ya?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

3 1/2 months myself. now that's something to be proud of. The best part about this time, is I'm not craving them at all. Before I always wanted one and would break down.

it's all in the MIND. let's hear from more of you who decided to venture that route!!!!!!

be part of an elite group of nodak members 

Tator


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Good job guys! HANG IN THERE! It just keeps getting easier. I'm almost at 1 1/2 yrs. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

54 days of Smokey Mtn HEAVEN!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Just for some added incentive I want to say that I went to the dentist yesterday for my biannual check up and the dentist told me, "Your gums and lip look like you haven't ever chewed." Now this is something because he was really worried about the leukoplakia on my lower lip and gums. As you can imagine after approximately 15 years of chewing Copenhagen it was pretty bad. I've been off the crap now for a little over one year and it took that long for it to heal up. It did heal though. The body is an amazing thing!

Hang in there boys! It is SO worth it and it DOES get better. Don't let anybody tell you any different. :beer:


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, I relasped about 6 days into the new year, after about a month of being off the cope. Now I'm on my upteenth try at quitting, this time it feels like i may make it, though I am only 1 day into it. 

I am an irratable cuss to begin with, previous attempts have resulted in walking papers, bodily harm, and of course only half joking death threats by my girlfriend. I also get extremely tired at about 2 pm if I go without one all day.

I usually start the day off at 6 am with a nice dip, and end it at 10 pm with one, usually about 10 chews a day.

What has really motivated me, besides my two boys and not wanting them to acquire it when they get older, was watching the history channel and one of their little tidbits that they had returning from a commercial was that 10 dips a day equals (roughly) 40 cigerettes!

Going to try going cold turkey again, its the only way for me, as I have about zero self control when it comes to moderation. So starting today I will be tobacco free!

Good Luck to me and everyone else trying to quit.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey it happens, you will know when the time is. I for one didn't ever think I would quit. You may come to a time in your life when it's more important than you ever thought. That is when you will quit. Its a ***** man but its all in your head. If I can do it you can......trust me on that one. :wink: :beer:


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I quit chewing tobacco 10 years ago and it was one of the best choices that I ever made!!!! It is hard and to this day I feel like something is missing!!!! I also quit alcohol 7 years ago and believe me the chewing was 10 times harder to quit!!! Good Luck to you all.A person can do anything if they put there mind to it!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Right on! Stay strong everybody. No better time to get back on the wagon. Once next week rolls through, it'll be sun, fishing, and a great summer ahead.

Four months, coming up this weekend!


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

only been chewing for about a year and now i am attempting to quit...i havent dipped for 2 weeks and it has been tough...and thats only after a year of chewing...worst part im only 16 :-? In canada it is expensive...$8 a tin and i was going through 4 a week..thank gosh i have a job..now i can save my money for hunting  ..if i stay strong that is


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Well them...STAY STRONG SASK.

Welcome to the Crew


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Jan 4, 2007 when i had my last chew.

You know it was never hard to just stop but the craving have not curved at all. If aything the have gotten stronger in the last month. I am actually not worried about starting up again b/c i am so used to fighing the urge by now. I think i have single handedly jumped Giant Sunflower seeds stock about 20% :beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

damn sunflower seeds, them damn things chew up my mouth more than the snuff ever did!!!

4 months and counting...............i'm also not worried about starting up

for you gomers that can't do it, or don't want to try......................some day you'll understand

:beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: Yeah, seeds helped me A LOT!!! Pretty soon you won't even want them anymore.

I do still keep a bag handy when I'm hunting, fishing, or shooting. Beings these were the times I really enjoyed a chew.

Hang tough guys!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

I finally found some Smoky Mtn shtuff. Not that great but it seems to be working pretty decent. day 3 and counting.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

well i did it. had my last dip this morning. doing alright so far. got pretty edgy at work, and realy wanted one after meals, but im staying strong. ive been chewing gum like a banshee, and it seems to help, keeps me from fidgeting so much. i havent been drinking coffee for a couple weeks, so that hasnt been an issue.

anyone tried blue whale? it must be made of whale **** by the smell. my old boss tried some, and we made him stop using it around us because we couldnt stand the stink.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

neb bo -

Quitting coffee and CHEW?!? Good luck to you brother, I still need the caffeine to fill in the gaps of my day. How's everyone else hanging in there? 140 days here!

My cousin, who also quit this year, made a good point while fishing with me this weekend:

"I know I'll be over the stuff when I can't remember the last time I had a dip" :beer:


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Haven't had one for a month and a half. Chewed 4-5 cans a week, cope long cut. Nicoret gum has helped me, but most importantly I told everyone I know that I have quit, I have a bunch of people I can't let down now. Was a pissy cuss for the first week or so, but much better now. If you are going to try and quit tell everyone you know, that way you can't be seen in public with one in.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Since Jan 4 and going strong. Haven't even thought about it in a long time.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Over two months for me. :wink:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

over 4 months for the Tator

Bought some Smokey Mountain for Softball season, but for the real stuff, it's in the past!!!

good luck to you folks who just quit, and if you ever need encouragement, just read this Forum, it's helped a lot of people!!!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

hangin in there. 3 days now. makes for some seriously long days at work. im about to take the clock down so i dont look at it every 30 seconds to see if its 5 oclock yet. i havent killed anyone yet, though my dogs dont like being around me as much as usual.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I have smoked for over 20 years, longer then some of you have been alive.

I quit three weeks ago cold turkey. My wife quit the week before me. She was my inspiration.

You can do it if you want to.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I'm on day two. I'm not quitting though. I only chew every once in a while, then I take a break from it to let the gums heal. Usually I will chew a tin and then give it up for a week or two. If I ever chew more than I do now, I will be quitting.


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

been just about a month since the last one. the cravings are still strong, very strong. i always think about buying a tin, thinking how nice a dip would be. now when i go out i purposely do not bring money so i can't buy a tin lol. seems to be working


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

SIX MONTHS! Dec. 15 to June 15 with not a pinch or a pouch.

Hope you all are hanging in there and doing well, and feeling better about yourselves and are healthy! For those who haven't joined the Crew, sign up here! You don't need New Year's Eve to make a resolution! :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Almost 4 months for me..The cravings have really dropped, but when I get a tough one it can usually be curbed by a dip of jerky chew..
Although I think i'm now addicted to Monster energy drinks......  
Any quit crew for those???


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

I gave it up at the first of the year. I have put 25 pounds on. If it is not one thing it is another.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I dunno if i call this falling off the wagon, but i had one in for about 5 min last weekend after a, few too many at the bar. It was terrible, i honestly though i was going to puke all over the bar. otherwise, since jan 4th for me.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

I havn't had a chew since sometime in january. Although I had one in a dream the other night and it was the best chew ever. Luckly it was only a dream.  Good luck to all those who are still quit and those who are quitting.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

month and a half now. my 21st birthday will be 2 months. this still sucks, but its not too bad. the only thing that is real bad is when my boss starts *****in, or when the guy i work with that dips takes one right in front of me. one guy was saying he quit 7 years ago, and he still wants one just as bad as the day he quit. i guess its kind of like a challenge every day, so its something for me to fight.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Norm70 said:


> I dunno if i call this falling off the wagon, but i had one in for about 5 min last weekend after a, few too many at the bar. It was terrible, i honestly though i was going to puke all over the bar. otherwise, since jan 4th for me.


That's fallin off the wagon..............one drink or one chew


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

pfast said:


> Although I had one in a dream the other night and it was the best chew ever. Luckly it was only a dream.


That's funny because I had that same dream before. Except I was actually relieved it was only a dream. I was actually mad at myself for taking one. :lol:

Hang in there guys!! For me it is just getting easier everyday. I won't lie and tell you there still aren't times I think about it but I know I've got it licked now. 1 1/2 years for me! :beer: It's one of the best things I've ever done for myself.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

You guys are inspiration,,,,but i still can't put the foot in front of the other to do it. 8 years and hopefully not 9..........keep the inspiration strong.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> Almost 4 months for me..The cravings have really dropped, but when I get a tough one it can usually be curbed by a dip of jerky chew..
> Although I think i'm now addicted to Monster energy drinks......
> Any quit crew for those???


Great.....I'm losing hunting buddies to hit up when I run out in the field. :lol:

I had no idea buddy, good for you. I never can find the RIGHT time to quit chew. Let's see.....gotta have one for the ice house....gotta have one in the spread in the spring......jigging walleyes is a no brainer.......then there's the whole 4-month fall thing....... :lol:

Hopefully I'll want to quit soon. Until I'm fully committed it's not going to work, but I admire you guys for sticking it out.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

boys I am on the chantrix to quit smoking wow thats all I can say.. I have been smoke free for two weeks and no cravings at all I can't beleive it.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Yeah but I heard that chit makes your pecker fall off.........oh wait, that wouldn't apply to you anyway! 8)


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Losing 25lbs. making your shlong and inch longer.
We should have a "Lose 25lbs crew".


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

dam I am in for fifty then and it would be a push...


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

if thats the case, i wish i had about 75lbs to lose.


----------



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

I had my widsdom teeth cut out on Thursday. They told me not to smoke for for or five days. I figured if I can make it for or five days I might as well just quit. I had my girlfriend pick up the patches and the gum. The weekend wasn't bad because I could stay occupied when a craving hit, but driving to work this morning and so far all day at work has been one long craving. I think I might have used 10 pieces of the gum all weekend and I've probably done that this morning already.

Its been four days since my last smoke. I'll make it through the day, I just hope I can drive past the gas station on my way home without stopping for a pack.

How many days until its not the only thing you can think about?


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

every day will be all day if you let it.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

17 days and counting!


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

dukegoose said:


> I gave it up at the first of the year. I have put 25 pounds on. If it is not one thing it is another.


I quit chewing feb 12th, haven't had a chew since. Took the pills and Juoy 12th will have been 5 months...


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

6 plus months and counting. Not one dip.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

The true test is when you REALLY think you need a chew and you take one and it tastes like sh!t. That is when you know you have it whipped. Hang in there boys! It gets easier everyday!

YOU HAVE TO WANT IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Jiffy said:


> The true test is when you REALLY think you need a chew and you take one and it tastes like sh!t. That is when you know you have it whipped. Hang in there boys! It gets easier everyday!
> 
> YOU HAVE TO WANT IT!!!!!!!!!!!


I have been chewing the chewing gum and eating sun flower seeds like crazy but I don't miss it as much as I did... I like the savings.


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

I dont chew but I smoke like burning pine needles. I'll tell you what, I made plenty of mistakes in my earlier youth with some bad substances, quit 'em all on the drop of a hat, and this is BY FAR the hardest thing I've ever had to do. I've tried quiting several times, finally was able to. Then my mother passed away last month, and I started back up. Now I wish I hadn't. Gonna try again soon though. I'm not gonna let something so stupid kill me.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

7 Months and Counting. I feel great too...


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

im back at it again. went about 2 1/2 months. my problem was that i was going to the bar or a party every other night for about three weeks after i turned 21. i would end up smoking a few cigarettes while i was drunk, and after awhile i started chewing again. ill quit again this winter. i wont be around it much at hunting camp, so that will help, since dad has it laying around the house all the time.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Its been well over a month since I bought my last tin. I still have friends that do it, so I will have maybe 1 pinch a week...but it doesn't taste very good and I usually pull it out after 45 minutes.

I don't know if I will ever buy a tin again.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

thats what i told myself too. i had a dip every couple days, and even though i knew i was playing with fire, i thought i could do that without starting again. i was wrong.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

> theres the left handed way, and theres the wrong way.


best quote ever. Lefties of the world unite!!!!

been 9 months and counting....
[/quote]


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

I havn't had one since january. The cravings do subside but I have quit for over a year before and they never taste bad over time or it would be alot eaiser to quit. Good luck to all.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

pfast said:


> I havn't had one since january. The cravings do subside but I have quit for over a year before and they never taste bad over time or it would be alot eaiser to quit. Good luck to all.


Its a war, and it smells good and I catch my self looking behind the counter at the cans at V.D.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

7 months for me..(jerky chew has been a lifesaver)

I think I would toss my cookies if I had dip right now uke:

When my buddies pull out the can it isn't even a little tempting


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

> Quote:
> theres the left handed way, and theres the wrong way.
> 
> best quote ever. Lefties of the world unite!!!!


my banker has a plaque on his desk that reads:

"there are more right handed people in the world cause god had to do alot of rough drafts before he creates a masterpeice"

i just put that up there cause everyone at work gives me hell for switching the handles on the drills and grinders.


----------



## loknlod (Jun 6, 2007)

It has been a little over a week for me. It hasn't been too tough up to this point. Bad habit for me for about 20 years and it is time for it to go away!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Going on 2 years for me. It's really hard to begin with but it does get easier with time. Trust me on that one. Hang in there and JUST DON'T DO IT!! Good job guys! :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Nearing 10 months. I am looking forward to Dec. 15th!!!


----------



## loknlod (Jun 6, 2007)

How is everyone doing? Not a pinch for me for over 2 1/2 months now. I think this habbit is pretty much history. Hang in there, everyone.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

About 9 1/2 months for me.... :beer:

The cravings have really dropped in the last 3 months.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

10 months and counting. I fell of the wagon once in june, but that was a one time, one chew deal


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I commend all of you that are quiting or have quit!!!! 
KEEP IT UP!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

355 days and counting, my longest time off (and permanent time off) since before I smoked in college!

I'm going to celebrate my year anniversary by going ICE FISHING!!! Wahoo! Thanks for the support all, I hope everyone else is beating nicotine!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats to everyone who is trying and or succeded, about 6 months for me.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Right at one full year here. I still want one every now and then (fishing, golf, working outside) but the cravings aren't too bad.

Congrats to the others that have quit. Keep it up.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

It will be one year in january for me. Everyonys got it right it never goes away but it gets easy enough to forget about it most of the time. Whoever came up with this thread had a great idea. It is great to check and see how everyone else deals with not having a big ole chew  Anyhow good luck and congrats to all who are quitting. :beer:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

3 days, 7 hours, 5 mins, and 41, 42, 43, etc....seconds....AAAAAAAHHHHHH I wish I could just have one more!


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Congratulations to all who quit. What do you think of the new "Cope" banner adds on the site? Does it make it harder to stay quit? Personally, I find them a bit offensive and was surprised to see them here. Might as well advertise cigarettes. But then that is just me.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

No I do not feel at all offended about the ad, thats all it is, Why would it offend someone if you dont use the stuff, dont pay attention to the ad. I dont use Dove soap, and Im not offended by the advertisement. Fortunately, I have stayed off the PC bandwagon


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I quit for about two weeks and found out it's boring driving when you're not chewin. :lol: It's actually surprisingly easy to quit after about 3 days I forgot about chewing for a week.


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

I am on about 5 mins.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Congratulations fellas. If you started when the tread began you have made it over a year. I figure I probably saved myself at least $1200 dollars over the course of the year. Gas made up for it but none the less I saved. I still would like to have one every now and again but I don't. Good luck to those who are still struggling. Keep up the good work.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I have "quit" to a certain extent. I haven't bought a tin for about three months. However, I did get one "awarded" to me for a bet about a month ago. Besides that, I will maybe steal one dip from a friend every week or two. I could easily completely quit, but every once in a while I just have one, not because of cravings, but of situations I am in. When that tin was given to me, I didn't even finish it because finishing a whole tin and having multiple dips a day just wasn't satisfying anymore, nor does it taste very good anymore.

It is not hard at all to go days or weeks without it, for me anyways. Then again, I have only been doing it off and on for a year and didn't start until I was 21.


----------



## windowlicker (Dec 17, 2007)

Little over two years for me. Hang in there guys! It does get easier! :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

One yr ago today whooohooo


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Norm, Congrats! I'm over the year mark too!

Did anyone else make it a year thanks to this thread?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm a week without nicotine...not even nicorette. I've got a LONG way to go though to reach a year. Congrats guys.


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

Goodluck Hustad, I'm just hopped into this boat as well. 
Lastnight was my last chew- as a regular user. I woke up on Thursday morning with a huge sore on my tongue, turns out I just bit it in the night, but it provoked enough thought to make me realize that one these times it might not be a sore that just goes away in a day.
I waited until after my annual Lake of the Woods trip as that would just be a terrible weekend to attempt to quit. Been chewing about a tin a day for the past year, but have been chewing regularly since July 4, 2001, 6 1/2 years to the day almost.
I am a little disappointed in myself as I didn't even last 12 hours before I found some Stonewall hard snuff at the gas station. But this is the first morning I haven't had a chew in over 6 years. Gotta win the little battles, I AM going to quit!!

And just so you know, any post that makes the comment "it DOES get easier", are very appreciated haha.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey Roostbuster..  :wink: 
It does get much easier..I'm sitting right about 10 1/2 months.. 
I chewed a can every other day (often times more) for nearly 15 years...yikes..

The 2nd through the 6th weeks were tough on me. I was miserable to be around. 
But since then its gotten much easier, I still get cravings on occasion, mostly after a good meal or while driving, but I think the addiction is over for me.
I told myself if I could make it through waterfowl season, I'd kick it for sure..
So far so good!!

Although I credit alot of my success to Links jerky chew and Rockstar energy drink...
:lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> a tin a day for the past year


Imagine all the cool fishing and hunting gear you will be able to get with that $1500.00 you're not spending on chew this year!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> Although I credit alot of my success to Links jerky chew and Rockstar energy drink...
> :lol:


What??? No Chocolate Malt O Meal??? :rollin:

This inside joke was brought to you by.....................

That's a good point Nick....make sure to pull that one out E. when you're convincing T. that you need more decoys!


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

njsimonson said:


> > a tin a day for the past year
> 
> 
> Imagine all the cool fishing and hunting gear you will be able to get with that $1500.00 you're not spending on chew this year!!!


Oh... no worries, it was Longhorn straight, so there is still plenty of money haha. but I will be buying a puppy with my newly acquired funds.

Dblklk- thanks for the heads up on weeks 2-6. It has officially been day one for me, and it felt like a month, not looking forward to those four weeks haha. But you're right, no matter what I do from here on out, duck season is going to be tough. I may allow myself one for shooting time on duck opener just for traditions sake, then immediately dump out the rest of the tin.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I never chewed when we were hunting except for setup and in the truck. Hard to blow with a big wad in and then you have to gut it or spit all over your blind when they're coming in.


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

TANATA said:


> I never chewed when we were hunting except for setup and in the truck. Hard to blow with a big wad in and then you have to gut it or spit all over your blind when they're coming in.


My calls always seemed to start to sound better the more they looked like a spitter haha. 
But I have officially made it a week, almost to the minute. 
It has been hard, but every morning I forget about for a little bit longer in the day and don't have cravings like the first three days, just fleeting thoughts. but honestly it hasn't been as hard as I was expecting. Post-meal rituals have had to change, and driving is much more boring but I just keep reminding myself of the constant fear I was living in and how much that sucked, toss in a Smokey Mountain and call it good.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Yeah, I was never a fan of blowing into calls with a big dip in. Several times I almost blew the whole dip into my short reed. 

Like I said before, I don't buy tins anymore. I do sneak one from a friend every once in a while, like last night. Bachelor party in St. Cloud, gotta love the expressions on the shot girls' faces when they are trying to sell you a shot and you got a big dip in. Even better was a little later in the evening at the strip club when the girls were trying to get you to buy lap dances. :rollin:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Only time I need a chew is at work or driving to keep me occupied. Going to be a hard habit to drop just cause of habit not addiction. I could care less about the nicotine.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

wow, this is overwhelming . i dunno if its possible its such a dang habit. hope i can do it.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

i cant quit its so good but it bad for u and (cope whiskey all the way)


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

TANATA said:


> Only time I need a chew is at work or driving to keep me occupied. Going to be a hard habit to drop just cause of habit not addiction. I could care less about the nicotine.


Thats what I said for 6 years.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Wooo Hooo!! Saturday marked the one year anniverary of my quitting...

I'm very proud of myself for putting my mind to it.. and I can't ever see myself starting again...

This thread had certainly helped...Hope everyone else is succeeding!! :beer:


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

I've been chewing for close to eight years now. Hard to believe where all the time has went. I do quite here and there. Just recently I quit for about 1 1/2 months. 3 weeks out of that time no nicorette or anything. The biggest problem for me is when the stress level rises. Be it work, personal reasons or whatever. If anything goes wrong, bam I'm buying a tin. It's pretty pathetic. However I'm going to give quiting another shot when my current tin runs out (tomorrow). I realized that using nicorette gum just doesn't cut it for me and if I'm really going to quit I just have to quit nicotene all together. For all who's out there that quit and remain tobacco free, congrats and I hope to be with you soon!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

ill be giving it another go here soon. things have kinda stabilized for the first time in my life, so nows as good a time as any. hows every one else doing. i like to here, this is a very inspiring thread.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm kinda just getting sick of having to buy tins and needing a chew then having bad breathe and junk in my teeth. Going to try quitting here after my tin is done.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I fell off the wagon after a year this week. Its been a really really tough 2 months, some good some bad. My now fiance's father passed away, Which has been really really tough on her and i both. I bought a house stressful in itself, Had a crappy basketball season(I am a coach not a player) 
Oh i got engaged, and guys that are married or engaged, you know that a pretty big step. Then day after that happened my fiances uncle dies(dad brother). Whew, hopefully things settle down for her and i here very soon.

Its only been a chew a day and i have only bought 1 can so, i know i make the mistake but hopefully i can get back on the wagon soon.

Hopefully some kid who may be offered it does not start because, if you do it will be a mental stuggle for the rest of your life i think. I quite for over a yr and still though about it alot. :eyeroll:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

No harm Norm...... Hope all turns out ok for you


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

im giving it another go starting saturday. this time im gonna quit for good.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Well unfortunately I forgot about the sportsmans show so I guess I'll be putting it off for awhile again.........


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

thats like entrapment isnt it? you go to the show to look at hunting and fishing stuff, and the next thing you know, some pusher is trying to hook you up with delicious, free chew. bastards. :x


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

peer pressure, its a killer.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

If you chew, that stuff they bring to the sportsmans is heaven too. Can't...... pass..... it..... up....... :******:


----------



## loknlod (Jun 6, 2007)

I've made it 5 1/2 months now, have no desire to buy a can. Tough times can change that though, I've been there. Keep up the fight everybody!


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice work Myre... I've got 310 days to go before I hit one year. But if you had of asked me 60 days ago if I would be 53 days into quiting at this point I would have laughed right in your face.

For those of you who are on the fence... IT IS POSSIBLE TO QUIT!!! It does get easier!! The desire to have a chew may never totally go away, but you know what can go away? Your jaw.

I would reccomend going to this website, feel free to delete if this is spamming, but this site really helped me... www.killthecan.org What I liked about it best was how they laid out what to expect the first 100 days (http://killthecan.org/yourquit/what.asp). for me it has been pretty much right on so far. It was just nice to know what to expect and going into my quit with some knowledge of what to expect. I'de encourage anyone who wants to quit to go there and just look around.

One thing that has stuck in my head that I read on that site was this... there are more people in american right now who have quit chewing, than are currently chewing. So it can be done. Whether its been a week or 50 years.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I went 8 months norm so you did better than I. I just started out of spite, no reason at all. The wife was disappointed but whatever. Made it to the Sportsmans Show to get an extra 9 1/2 cans of chew there, so I'm set for 2 more weeks.

anywho, congrats to all you who have still quit. I know right away, this Forum helped a TON!!! Stick with it, there's times where I wish I still had quit, but then I put one in and remember how dilicious it is and that memory quickly fades away.

another time and another day

Tator


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

CuttinDaisies said:


> Nice work Myre... I've got 310 days to go before I hit one year. But if you had of asked me 60 days ago if I would be 53 days into quiting at this point I would have laughed right in your face.
> 
> For those of you who are on the fence... IT IS POSSIBLE TO QUIT!!! It does get easier!! The desire to have a chew may never totally go away, but you know what can go away? Your jaw.
> 
> ...


Mike, your anti-chewing nazi propoganda is not going to work with me. I can't picture myself without a dip. But then again, i couldn't picture you without one either lol.

We'll see how i feel after my sportsman's show chew dwindles.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> Mike, your anti-chewing nazi propoganda is not going to work with me. I can't picture myself without a dip. But then again, i couldn't picture you without one either lol.
> 
> We'll see how i feel after my sportsman's show chew dwindles.


Lil,

Can you picture yourself without a lip? My addiction was cigarettes...over 5 years removed. I hope someday you're able to kick the habit...for the sake of your long-term health. It's not that I was hooked on the nicotine...I enjoyed smoking, especially after a good meal. I liked the habit...anyway no more.

Later...

Mike


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

Just added up the days.... 260... 105 more to go before one full year. Its starting to suck a little bit more the closer duck season gets, it seems like ya gotta relearn how to do everything.

I wish I knew I could have one opening morning without any ill effects, but I highly doubt it. Looks like I'll have to settle for a cigar or something.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Still dip free for me..
About 19 months now...Even kicked the jerky chew habit.. 

The cravings are almost non-existant now.

Hang in there Daisies..It gets a heck of alot easier.. :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Guess I should put this one here even though it is not chew...

Smoking..I started when I was 14 or 15...sneaking them from the folks. I was a pack/ pack and a half a day smoker...married a smoker. That is over 20 years as a smoker. My wife quit cold-turkey last year in Feb I think it was. I kept smoking until April 17th this year..day before I left the Army.

It can be done folks and you can do it. I tried everything and I tried many, many times...patch, pills, toothpicks, gum...just keep trying.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice work guys


----------



## Jorge88 (Sep 23, 2008)

I have chewed for the past 4 years. I just decided to quit three weeks ago cold turkey. So far so good.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I've been off the crud for nearly 22 months! This thread got me started!

Here's to all of you who plan to quit this year! Stick with it!!!


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i figure one a day isn't a big deal, and thats about what i'm at now. Maybe 2 on the weekend nights when i'm drinking some beers. I don't think it's bad i think it's actually good. Calms the nerves down. I don't plan on quitting completely anytime soon. I can make a tin last for almost a week now.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

If I could only have one a day that would be awsome but If I have a tin I always throw one in. Its been too long I need to quite so I'm going to give it a try. Probably not the best timing with hunting season in full swing but I already got myself some smoky mountain to try. The Nicotine craving goes away after a week its just the dang habit of always having one. Anything else help relieve stress besides cold beer and chew? Maybe its just mental, I guess I'll find out.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

huntinND said:


> If I could only have one a day that would be awsome but If I have a tin I always throw one in. Its been too long I need to quite so I'm going to give it a try. Probably not the best timing with hunting season in full swing but I already got myself some smoky mountain to try. The Nicotine craving goes away after a week its just the dang habit of always having one. Anything else help relieve stress besides cold beer and chew? Maybe its just mental, I guess I'll find out.


GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## benellinova (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats to everybody that has quit. I have been chewin for about 3 yrs. now and I am getting to the point of needing to quit. I don't get the enjoyment out of it anymore. It's going to be much harder then I ever expected...heck reading this thread made me want to have a dip, and i just put one in


----------

